# What would you see in the Mirror of Erised?



## Tarvos (Sep 14, 2009)

See topic title.

For the uninitiated; the mirror of Erised is a fictional object from the Harry Potter series. It shows us in the mirror, exactly as our hearts' deepest desires would have us be. It shows us nothing more, and nothing less, than the deepest desires of our hearts.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 14, 2009)

I see an elegant, eloquent, and established individual professing the arts at a respectable university.

Married with two kids, of course.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 14, 2009)

I see a person travelling the world, never stopping in any one place. I see a person freed from the constraints of gender and prescriptive sexuality. I see a person who knows love and is together with another person, equals on life's long journey.

nuff emo for the day


----------



## octobr (Sep 14, 2009)

Some nice socks.


----------



## Minish (Sep 14, 2009)

I have no idea. Isn't the point that it's so deep within us that we wouldn't be able to recognise it?


----------



## Adriane (Sep 14, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I have no idea. Isn't the point that it's so deep within us that we wouldn't be able to recognise it?


It shows your deepest desires, vividly enough to possibly drive you mad depending on said desire. If you know what your deepest desire is, then that shouldn't really conflict with anything.


----------



## Minish (Sep 14, 2009)

Mudkip said:


> It shows your deepest desires, vividly enough to possibly drive you mad depending on said desire. If you know what your deepest desire is, then that shouldn't really conflict with anything.


I know what it's supposed to show, I just don't see how you'd know before looking into it. I'd expect your deepest desire to be something you aren't able to acknowledge.

I suppose you _could_ guess... but the only thing I can come up with for myself is me completely at peace with myself. Sounds crap, but yeah.

Maybe me with my ultimate soul mate-esque love and children?


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 14, 2009)

It shows you your deepest desire, not necessarily what would make you the happiest. I think it quite likely that a person would be aware - to some extent - of what he wants the most in the whole world, but highly unlikely that he would know what would be the best thing for him. Maybe that's what you were thinking?

As for me, I would probably see myself together with the girl I've been in love with for the past few years.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 14, 2009)

I see myself with two women next to me. To my left is my sister; somewhat taller and paler, with pastel-colored hair and a rather eccentric outfit and a smile to match. To my right is my beautiful wife; red, flaming hair, slightly shorter than me, with a smile enough to melt steel.

Fantasy over.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know my heart's innermost desires. I'd need Erised for that.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 14, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I'd Erised that.


v.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 14, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I don't know my heart's innermost desires. I'd need Erised for that.


same here


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I'd see me with my gf, happy and smiling. :)


----------



## Almost Eric (Sep 14, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> I see a person travelling the world, never stopping in any one place. I see a person freed from the constraints of gender and prescriptive sexuality.


Just... this. 
Thanks for wording it for me goldenquagsire, I would have failed at trying to convey this myself. "orz


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 14, 2009)

Me having that goddamn boom boom pow.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 14, 2009)

Almost Eric said:


> Just... this.
> Thanks for wording it for me goldenquagsire, I would have failed at trying to convey this myself. "orz


I just spend far too long thinking about this kinda of thing rather than trying to actually pick up girls or guys. ):


----------



## spaekle (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd see a confident, independent person who's managed to make it as an artist; a person who lives entirely for freedom, pleasure, and self-fulfillment, but is still able to do enough to give back to causes that he finds worthy of his time. This person is comfortable presenting himself as a man, but doesn't give a shit about fulfilling any gender role in particular and doesn't really care who's bothered by that. This person lives a life that differs tremendously from any societal norm and likes it that way, because it means he's free to live the way he wants, and that's the most important thing a person can have in his eyes.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 14, 2009)

The only thing I can imagine myself seeing in a mirror is... myself wondering who the hell left the big fancy mirror in the middle of some old storage room.

But of course that would be with a _normal_ mirror, so... I have no idea.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess... I'd see myself completely happy. Smiling.

And I'd be more accomplished as a musical and visual artist, and as a writer, but... I don't know how you'd see that in a mirror.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 15, 2009)

I dunno whether I'd see myself with a bunch of Pokemon or if I'd see myself with a bunch of pie.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 15, 2009)

Honestly? I think I'd see myself with the one person I love. No kids because I hate kids. I wouldn't see too much money; a decent amount but not extravagant. I'd see my best friend alive, because I haven't heard anything from her in weeks after I got a few particularly disturbing messages from her. I think I'd see myself happier than I have been in a very long time, finally free from the constraints of an oppressive school system that's probably not like anything you're used to.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 15, 2009)

I've tried to look, but i just don't know.
I want a lot of things, yeah, but i don't know what my deepest desire is. I think i just want to Write my books and live with my cat and eat ramen.
But i'm not really sure. 
I think i'll just figure it out when i have it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd see...

Hmm. I'd see a person, new liver, not constrained by years to live and crippling pains in side. Just...traveling the world. Not really married, but with a kid, though. Kids aren't that bad. Adoption, always wanted to try that. Small child by my side, someone I can mentor in my ways and thouhts and whatnot. Around with a strange floopy hat in a Jeep or a motorbike, traveling with a drawing pad and probably settling around some Asian country. 

idiotic fantaasy, but a longing all the while. Espcially the liver part.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 15, 2009)

...

*looks at topic title a couple of times and facepalms*

Desire backwards? _Really_, Rowling? 

Anyway, I actually have no idea what my tsepeed erise -- deepest desire would be. Go figure!


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, really, Dezzuu.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 15, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> It shows you your deepest desire, not necessarily what would make you the happiest. I think it quite likely that a person would be aware - to some extent - of what he wants the most in the whole world, but highly unlikely that he would know what would be the best thing for him. Maybe that's what you were thinking?
> 
> As for me, I would probably see myself together with the girl I've been in love with for the past few years.





Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I see myself with two women next to me. To my left is my sister; somewhat taller and paler, with pastel-colored hair and a rather eccentric outfit and a smile to match. To my right is my beautiful wife; red, flaming hair, slightly shorter than me, with a smile enough to melt steel.
> 
> Fantasy over.





Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I'd see a confident, independent person who's managed to make it as an artist; a person who lives entirely for freedom, pleasure, and self-fulfillment, but is still able to do enough to give back to causes that he finds worthy of his time. This person is comfortable presenting himself as a man, but doesn't give a shit about fulfilling any gender role in particular and doesn't really care who's bothered by that. This person lives a life that differs tremendously from any societal norm and likes it that way, because it means he's free to live the way he wants, and that's the most important thing a person can have in his eyes.



These are superb.



shadow_lugia said:


> I dunno whether I'd see myself with a bunch of Pokemon or if I'd see myself with a bunch of pie.


Unfortunately, this is quite the opposite, in my opinion. Sorry!

Anyway, I'll join the "I don't know" crowd.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 15, 2009)

myself with the ability to express myself visually in a way that I am satisfied and is entirely accurate on every level.

unattainable dreams woo~



> Desire backwards? _Really_, Rowling?


I know, I know. At least it's better than 'let's play with Latin for a bit'


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 15, 2009)

I would see a pair of thick, woolen socks. One can never have enough socks.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd be successful. 

I'd also be a man.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2009)

I always thought of it as "desire as seen in a mirror" and thus the name Erised being rather nifty.
But I'm easily impressed :3

I'm not sure. I like to think of myself as pretty damn happy right now; the only things I can think of that I'd want are material things that even I know don't matter that much. I have some worries about the future (who doesn't?), but _right now _I can't think of anything that would improve my life in any significant way.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 16, 2009)

I would look in the mirror, and I would see myself. I wouldn't be changed a bit. But behind me would be a much different world. A happier world. Where all races coexist in a glorious human rainbow, sexual orientation has no 'norm' but love, where no gender identity is alien and all are accepted, where all different veiwpoints and religions coexist and peacefully work out or tolerate differences, where people know age doesn't mean maturity, where a parent's hand is always a loving one, where people get hurt but they always get better, and when they don't their lives are celebrated instead of mourned, where no one is hungry or ill or thirsty, where everyone who wants a roof over their head has one, where the gap between the rich and the poor refers only to how lavish the decor in your house is, where we all have a job that makes us want to get up in the morning, and where children respect their elders and their lessons.

And then I'd put back the mirror and sigh, and learn not to write things so drenched in cheese.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 17, 2009)

Dinru said:


> I would look in the mirror, and I would see myself. I wouldn't be changed a bit. But behind me would be a much different world. A happier world. Where all races coexist in a glorious human rainbow, sexual orientation has no 'norm' but love, where no gender identity is alien and all are accepted, where all different veiwpoints and religions coexist and peacefully work out or tolerate differences, where people know age doesn't mean maturity, where a parent's hand is always a loving one, where people get hurt but they always get better, and when they don't their lives are celebrated instead of mourned, where no one is hungry or ill or thirsty, where everyone who wants a roof over their head has one, where the gap between the rich and the poor refers only to how lavish the decor in your house is, where we all have a job that makes us want to get up in the morning, and where children respect their elders and their lessons.


This.


----------



## nyuu (Sep 19, 2009)

reset button


----------



## Claudster (Sep 19, 2009)

I would would probably see myself in the future being a reasonably respected person. probably would be successful and have changed the world in a small  insignificant way. Especially that repected part cause right now noone takes me seriously.


----------



## thunder (Sep 19, 2009)

I would see perfection


----------



## nastypass (Sep 19, 2009)

Carmen Sandiego on the floor, I've got a gun to the back of her head.

effing finally


----------



## Espeon (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd see myself at university, doing the exact course I want to do. I'd be there with my friends even though going to university will send us all our separate ways. I'd be holding my cat, and she'd be purring. Finally, I'd be able to look at myself an be happy with myself for who I am.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd probably see myself with a Pokemon on the right side of me (symbolizing the fact that I've always wished that Pokemon were real), and on the other side I would see my old best friend Aidan (who moved away about 14 months ago).

Either that or I'd see all the people in the world on their hands and knees with a giant mansion on top of them, hosting me and my family.

Why yes, I do wish to rule the world in any way possible


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd see a man. A man traveling the world, never stopping, but with his family close by. His family are to the left of him, his friends are to the right. In his hands he is holding flowers, because this man is a botanist. Behind him is the world, covered in forests, and cleared of harmful gases. On that world I'd see, people are no longer fighting, and racial and sexual differences are ignored. That's what I'd see.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 27, 2009)

I would see the immortal, the enlightened, the gifted.

Oh and Thomas Jefferson the robot would be my best bud.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 27, 2009)

i'd probably see myself with a handful of things. i'd see myself with my friends, whom i've wanted to see for a while but haven't been able to. i'd see myself with my former history teacher.. i'm pretty sure we are friends, but given that he's married, with children, and holding a very respected position on my school's staff, he's not always able to be a friend in the same way someone my age could be. i'd see myself with a nicer guitar, because i've wanted to have one now that i know i enjoy playing and getting better. i'd see myself with a large stack of novels as well as notebooks, because i read and write a lot and i want to be able to write stories or keep journals all throughout my life. i'd see myself in a city, because i've thought that i'd operate better in a less capacious environment such as that. etc.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 29, 2009)

Myself, a dragon, a life in science and the arts.

Parse that as you will.


----------



## King Clam (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd see sticky bombs nerfed.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 20, 2009)

probably myself as a archeologist. happy. healthy, with two kids. girls( sakura and rin.). independent. my pearents together. me happy and enligheded.


----------

